# Mustard Greens - Ok for shrimp/snails?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I have some extra mustard greens and was wondering if they were ok to feed to shrimp and snails?


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

They should be great, mustard greens are loaded with calcium (if I remember correctly).


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I've used them before. Make sure they are washed well to remove any pesticides and blanch them briefly to soften.


----------

